# picture signatures



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

How do you get those awesome looking pictures with the names and things and how do you get them on your signature... I am new too this and still exploring... please bear with me...

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You make a banner, you host it on a site like tinypic.com, and you put it in your signature with [*img][*/img] (without the *s) around it.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I use Photoshop  but there are websites out there where you can make your own banner


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I just use bannermaker.com  you can choose your own photo, what to write on it, different font styles, and its free.


----------



## pitbullgirl101 (Nov 2, 2011)

Everyones are sooo cute... My Master Quills just sits and does not do too much...


----------

